# Sweden 26/10/2013 Brommapojkarna vs AIK Solna



## banirost (Oct 26, 2013)

This Stockholm derby will not be played at Brommapojkarna's ordinary home arena. They have chosen to play on Tele 2, which is normally Djurgardens' home ground. The reason is that they can get room for many more people there.
AIK have three straight wins and even though they didn't play well in the last two matches, they still won. AIK Solna is normally a couple of classes better than Brommapojkarna. Now they are also very determined to keep the title race alive and have the support of the fans in their back.
We expect AIK Solna to win.

Brommapojkarna vs AIK Solna @2 (+1.90)


----------



## banirost (Oct 26, 2013)

banirost said:


> This Stockholm derby will not be played at Brommapojkarna's ordinary home arena. They have chosen to play on Tele 2, which is normally Djurgardens' home ground. The reason is that they can get room for many more people there.
> AIK have three straight wins and even though they didn't play well in the last two matches, they still won. AIK Solna is normally a couple of classes better than Brommapojkarna. Now they are also very determined to keep the title race alive and have the support of the fans in their back.
> We expect AIK Solna to win.
> 
> Brommapojkarna vs AIK Solna @2 (+1.90)



Final score Brommapojkarna vs AIK Solna *0:6*


----------

